# Plini appreciation.



## DeathClown (Mar 5, 2013)

Don't know if you guys like Halcyon, but I think the band was pretty awesome. They're unfortunately on hiatus, but from their ashes comes Plini and so far the material he's putting out is great. 

https://soundcloud.com/plini/other-things

I hope this doesn't come across as an advertisement.
Anyway, the band is still very young so I don't really see much news occurring anytime soon. Just getting some new music out.


----------



## bhakan (Mar 5, 2013)

Plini posts here (just in case you didn't know).


And yes, he is amazing. Especially his solos, they are just mind blowing!


----------



## bigswifty (Mar 5, 2013)

Plini is the man


----------



## prh (Mar 10, 2013)

haha holy shit as if this thread even exists, you have successfully made my day

<3


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Prydogga (Mar 10, 2013)

I hate Plini, I would never make art for him or have him solo on my things. Definitely never talk to him. He lives in a silly backwards country to boot.

Awful sarcasm, I'm sorry.


----------



## codync (Mar 10, 2013)

Pretty sure I've enjoyed Pastures more than any other release in the past two years. Seriously the best summer driving music, period. Stoked for dat new new.


----------



## JEngelking (Mar 10, 2013)

Found Pastures before anything else and was blown away, Plini's the best. New album in like 6 hours.


----------



## ddtonfire (Mar 10, 2013)

Best thing to come out of the Recording subforum since Misha, I think.


----------



## kamello (Mar 10, 2013)

ddtonfire said:


> Best thing to come out of the Recording subforum since Misha, I think.



IMO, Sithu too


----------



## oracles (Mar 10, 2013)

So glad this thread exists! Plini is amazing


----------



## osmosis2259 (Mar 10, 2013)

Been listening to the new release. So gooooood

Other Things | Plini


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Mar 10, 2013)

Best stuff I heard this year. Mind blowing!


----------



## sojorel (Mar 11, 2013)

Really great stuff

Aussie pride!


----------



## spilla (Mar 11, 2013)

Sweet, have been looking forward to his new EP.




*still hoping "26 May" will be turned into a longer song at some stage!!!


----------



## Winspear (Mar 11, 2013)

I work 9pm-7am and I think this was released at 12pm in the UK? I realised right about then and that was the slowest shift I've worked in my entire life haha.
Absolutely mindblowing EP dude, well done.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Mar 11, 2013)

Plini is a fucking great dude and his songwriting chops make me want to cry tears of awesomness. 

The new tracks are fucking killer too


----------



## C2Aye (Mar 11, 2013)

Plini is mah bro 

All them feels in his solos.

Edit: It makes me so happy that there's a thread for this. Usually they're reserved for people that everyone knows and has heard of but Plini really deserves it in my book


----------



## prh (Mar 11, 2013)

this thread is literally the most surreal thing that has happened in my life, on top of all the ridiculous things people have said and done today. so much <3, so so much <3 haha


----------



## Kroaton (Mar 11, 2013)

Just listened to the EP and I've got to say it's ylgniwolb-dnim beautiful.
It has Guthrie Govan moments , Tigran Hamasyan moments , epic prog moments.
Loved it and wish you all the best.

What happened to the solo in the 1# teaser though?


----------



## kamello (Mar 11, 2013)

Kroaton said:


> Just listened to the EP and I've got to say it's ylgniwolb-dnim beautiful.
> It has *Guthrie Govan* moments , Tigran Hamasyan moments , epic prog moments.
> Loved it and wish you all the best.
> 
> What happened to the solo in the 1# teaser though?




this, I know that not everyone enjoy comparisons, but at one moment I thought I was listening to Guthrie  (had Itunes open with Erotic Cakes selected, but it was paused)


----------



## Lirtle (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah, Plini has an unbelievable amount of style. Thank you for making wonderful music!


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Mar 11, 2013)

To go along with the appreciation, I'd love nothing more than to see a few more playthroughs or some tabs of some sort from the guy. I have a pretty good ear for notes and all, but if I'm not familiar with the players tuning and fingering choices I'm pretty much dead in the water. I wanted to play Pastures and nesting SO bad and have no idea where to start ='(


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 11, 2013)

glassmoon0fo said:


> To go along with the appreciation, I'd love nothing more than to see a few more playthroughs or some tabs of some sort from the guy. I have a pretty good ear for notes and all, but if I'm not familiar with the players tuning and fingering choices I'm pretty much dead in the water. I wanted to play Pastures and nesting SO bad and have no idea where to start ='(



I'm pretty sure Moonflower is in Eb, haven't gotten around to checking Other Thing's tuning. But yeah it'd be great if Plini could weigh in and inform us of the guitars/tunings used for his songs would help learning by ear for sure!


----------



## Paul Reed Shred (Mar 11, 2013)

mindblowing stuff. everything from heady fusion chops to really proggy riffs, tastefully and melodically played no less. amazing release and catalogue


----------



## Blasphemer (Mar 12, 2013)

This album has been on repeat since I found it this afternoon. Amazing stuff!


----------



## Rational Gaze (Mar 12, 2013)

I honestly believe that with "Other Things", Plini will not only get AAAAWWWWLLLL the endorsements, but will set a new benchmark for home recordings. It may sound like an over-exaggeration, but I honestly believe the guy has just transcended.

Halcyon, while very good, stuck very closely to Djenty staples. It was technically impressive, and his playing was clearly in another stratosphere. But here, not only did he completely exceed all standards with his engineering ability, he has also brilliantly stepped out of the box, and in the way that is just a pleasure to listen to. The playing on display is marvelous, and astonishingly tasteful. His guitar tone is SO buttery and expressive, and each note feels like it belongs there, and wants to be played. 

The album is alive. It makes one feel wonderful while listening to it. And it's all so damn nuanced, but in a way that isn't difficult, or tiring. The arrangement and instrument choice are all so tasty. 

Basically, I cannot say enough about this release. It's something I would expect from an industry veteran, or some kind of jazz/prog institution. It's just staggeringly awesome. And in its short length, it says more than the majority of full lengths that have come out in the past few years. A major accomplishment on all fronts.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 12, 2013)

I hadnt slept for like 28 hours, was super pissed off about being scammed, and exhausted from doing a ton of work but when this was released i stayed up all night to listen to it. PERFECT album and its an example of ACTUAL progressive music!

I hope Sithu and Plini do something together, a full touring band would blow my mind


----------



## prh (Mar 12, 2013)

you guys are the best 



Kroaton said:


> Just listened to the EP and I've got to say it's ylgniwolb-dnim beautiful.
> It has Guthrie Govan moments , Tigran Hamasyan moments , epic prog moments.
> Loved it and wish you all the best.
> 
> What happened to the solo in the 1# teaser though?



if you're talking about the youtube video, that solo is part of a track that is gonna be on the next EP that i'm wrapping up at the moment 



Kenji20022 said:


> I'm pretty sure Moonflower is in Eb, haven't gotten around to checking Other Thing's tuning. But yeah it'd be great if Plini could weigh in and inform us of the guitars/tunings used for his songs would help learning by ear for sure!



moonflower is in Eb indeed, also the entire Other Things EP is in Eb other than Heart where the acoustics were tuned to some random tuning i forget (if you can be bothered transcribing the outro, the acoustic is playing harmonics on the 12th fret and that will give you the open tuning the songs in )



Stealthdjentstic said:


> I hadnt slept for like 28 hours, was super pissed off about being scammed, and exhausted from doing a ton of work but when this was released i stayed up all night to listen to it. PERFECT album and its an example of ACTUAL progressive music!
> 
> I hope Sithu and Plini do something together, a full touring band would blow my mind



haha that is awesome, glad you dig it. i would love to tour with him, but setting that up would be a huge investment of time and money. although that's not to say we may or may not be putting some music together right now...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 12, 2013)

Yeah definately, but its a wet dream!


----------



## C2Aye (Mar 12, 2013)

prh said:


> although that's not to say we may or may not be putting some music together right now...



...Soon


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 12, 2013)

prh said:


> moonflower is in Eb indeed, also the entire Other Things EP is in Eb other than Heart where the acoustics were tuned to some random tuning i forget (if you can be bothered transcribing the outro, the acoustic is playing harmonics on the 12th fret and that will give you the open tuning the songs in )



Challenge Accepted! 
Will definitely give it a shot as soon as I get home from lectures today haha.


----------



## toiletstand (Mar 12, 2013)

cant say enough good things man. youre music always puts a smile on my face. i cant wait to hear more.


----------



## rapterr15 (Mar 13, 2013)

I purchased this and have now listened quite a few times and wow. It definitely leaves you wanting more. Absolutely amazing stuff. I'll be sure to check out Halcyon now and I can't wait to hear more from Plini. So good!!


----------



## prh (Mar 13, 2013)

Kenji20022 said:


> Challenge Accepted!
> Will definitely give it a shot as soon as I get home from lectures today haha.



cant wait! it's actually quite simple, pretty much just 12 chords and one melody for 3 minutes haha


----------



## Sebski (Mar 16, 2013)

Selenium Forest is an amazing track. Love the mix as well.


----------



## lawizeg (Apr 11, 2013)

I would buy posters and vinyl so fast. This album, along with Rook's stuff has totally encouraged me as a home-artist. LOVE this, shared it with my music buds! Planning on giving you money soon, it's that good


----------



## Watty (Jun 3, 2013)

Sebski said:


> Selenium Forest is an amazing track. Love the mix as well.



I feel bad for not finding this release sooner.

Amazing doesn't even begin to cover how good this particular song is. Perfect balance of just about everything you need to make a kick ass rendition of using strings to make noise.

Edit: Pseudo-Necrobumps. Doesn't care. Track is THAT good.


----------



## Tommy (Jun 3, 2013)

Watty said:


> Track is THAT good.



That's the truth. I love the entire album. Most days I listen to it over and over again.


----------



## Watty (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah, I'll be spinning it for the foreseeable future.

Also, his guitar tone is phenomenal. I love the grit he's got going on in that tracking especially.


----------



## ONE (Jun 3, 2013)

I had the EP downloaded for awhile but never really got around to listening to it, boy am I regretting that now every song on it just blew me away. Hope to see more material in the future.


----------



## Tommy (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm greatly looking forward to hearing future work from him.

His teaser videos are killing me. 





I want more!!


----------



## riffmadness (Jun 3, 2013)

Super tasty music Plini!
Have you on repeat on my San Marcos-Houston trips


----------



## C2Aye (Jun 3, 2013)

thomaskimo said:


> I'm greatly looking forward to hearing future work from him.
> 
> His teaser videos are killing me.
> 
> ...




Haha, it's amazing know what these videos are all about and you guys have to wait for it 

Seriously though, it's going to be rad


----------



## prh (Jun 3, 2013)

you guys are the best! got lots more on the way, cant wait to share it with you 

and while i'm here, i did a lil interview for a small blog, it has some info about upcoming things  Loud Noises: Twenty Questions - Plini


----------



## Tommy (Jun 3, 2013)

prh said:


> you guys are the best! got lots more on the way, cant wait to share it with you
> 
> and while i'm here, i did a lil interview for a small blog, it has some info about upcoming things  Loud Noises: Twenty Questions - Plini



Awesome interview. 

Can't wait to hear more of what's to come.


----------



## Darren James (Jun 3, 2013)

I first heard this when Gru posted it, I've been hooked ever since. I love the diversity, just different from everything else, keep it up please


----------



## TIBrent (Jun 3, 2013)

Plini has some of the smoothest licks in the game. Love everything this cat does


----------



## liberascientia (Jun 3, 2013)

Plini?

More like Win-i.

I have Other Things as my morning alarm, that's how much I ....ing love that song


----------



## lawizeg (Jun 3, 2013)

The playing chops are insane. I've said it before and I'll say it again: I want to be Plinikicker when I grow up!

So stoked for the new release after watching those videos....a few....many times. One really awesome thing about home artists is that they always seem to pump out tons of material really fast!


----------



## Seanthesheep (Jun 3, 2013)

I appreciate Plini! Where does the line start??


----------



## oracles (Oct 10, 2013)

Plini's newest EP has dropped! Scope it out here Sweet Nothings | Plini


----------



## lawizeg (Oct 11, 2013)

Its unbelievable. Buying dis yo


----------



## JosephAOI (Oct 11, 2013)

I need a copy of Other Things, dear lord 

My pre-order of Sweet Nothings should be coming in soon!


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 11, 2013)

Not sure why I don't listen to Plini. His entry in the Per Nilsson solo contest blew me away.


----------



## coreysMonster (Oct 11, 2013)

Just bought Sweet Nothings. Hell to the yes, more Plini!


----------



## prh (Oct 11, 2013)

everytime i remember that this thread exists makes me :')

thank you guys for the support!


----------



## technomancer (Oct 11, 2013)

I'll have both EPs on CD when my preorder shows up. Great stuff


----------



## JosephAOI (Oct 11, 2013)

prh said:


> everytime i remember that this thread exists makes me :')
> 
> thank you guys for the support!



Whatttttttttt, how did I never notice this was you?!

I've had you in my sig for like a year


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Oct 11, 2013)

Cloudburst is my favorite so far.


----------



## Hallic (Oct 11, 2013)

new Ep


----------



## TDR (Oct 11, 2013)

Purchased. Will make my morning drive on Queensland motorways much less aggravating.

<3


----------



## prh (Oct 11, 2013)

JosephAOI said:


> Whatttttttttt, how did I never notice this was you?!
> 
> I've had you in my sig for like a year



hahaha how did i never notice THAT! 

and thanks again for all the love guys! response has been completely overwhelming <3


----------



## Big_taco (Oct 11, 2013)

Count me in on the appreciation


----------



## ddtonfire (Oct 11, 2013)

Amazing work, so much cool stuff going on, but at the same time so cohesive! Definitely inspires me to challenge my playing and composing abilities; thanks!


----------



## Osiris (Oct 12, 2013)

Selenium Forest is really, really nice. Plini, can I ask what your guitar chain is for recording? This is majorly nice


----------



## spawnofthesith (Oct 13, 2013)

Just listened to the new EP... so ....ing good


----------



## Sean Ashe (Oct 13, 2013)

Plini rules, real cool guy as well as monster composer/player


----------



## C2Aye (Oct 13, 2013)

Yeah, this Plini guy is all right.


----------



## MartinMTL (Oct 13, 2013)

The new EP just blew my mind. Loving this stuff. I'm really digging the rise of this less heavy prog music (as seen through Plini, CHON, and to an extent Cloudkicker). Keep it up dude, because this is really good.


----------



## prh (Oct 14, 2013)

Osiris said:


> Selenium Forest is really, really nice. Plini, can I ask what your guitar chain is for recording? This is majorly nice



guitar -> axefx -> imac (via usb) although on this "new" ep which was recorded before the first one, its almost all guitar rig 4 and lepou legion.

on the axefx the amp settings and cabs all vary and were kinda just dialled in on a whim while tracking haha



MartinMTL said:


> The new EP just blew my mind. Loving this stuff. I'm really digging the rise of this less heavy prog music (as seen through Plini, CHON, and to an extent Cloudkicker). Keep it up dude, because this is really good.



the awkward moment when some of my new stuff is heavier...


----------



## Winspear (Oct 14, 2013)

Hey man I love the new record! 
When can I expect to receive the physical? I think I preordered it as soon as you announced


----------



## JosephAOI (Oct 14, 2013)

prh said:


> this "new" ep which was recorded before the first one
> 
> 
> the awkward moment when some of my new stuff is heavier...



But, wouldn't that mean that your new stuff... Is your old stuff...?


----------



## prh (Oct 14, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> Hey man I love the new record!
> When can I expect to receive the physical? I think I preordered it as soon as you announced



the whole of process of getting them made was delayed, but ill have the units hopefully in the next few days so i can start mailing them 



JosephAOI said:


> But, wouldn't that mean that your new stuff... Is your old stuff...?



it's funny, i listened to one of the heavier riffs ive written, from july 2009, last night and i'm trying to decide whether to use it on the next EP


----------



## Cnev (Nov 27, 2013)

I | Plini

New split out with Sithu Aye. Awesome stuff as always!


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Nov 27, 2013)

Cnev said:


> I | Plini
> 
> New split out with Sithu Aye. Awesome stuff as always!



These songs are ....ing great! Loving Plini's two songs the best! It's just such a creative and interesting style he's got, along awesome phrasing and songwriting. Sithu's songs are groovy as hell too!


----------



## Tommy (Nov 27, 2013)

I love all of this new album. You guys never fail to please.


----------



## coreysMonster (Nov 27, 2013)

Not even gonna bother listening to this at this hour. 

I'm just gonna throw some money at it, download it, and save it for tomorrow at work. Hellz yeah, more Plini!


----------



## oracles (Nov 27, 2013)

Love this new split ep. Plini is has such a great style, and he's an incredible guitarist.


----------



## rapterr15 (Nov 27, 2013)

The whole EP is fantastic, as expected. Plus Jakub Zytecki's solo on Moonrise


----------



## Rational Gaze (Dec 26, 2013)

Hey dudes. During the holidays I decided to put down a little vocal idea I came up with over Plini's "Tarred and Feathered", off his "Sweet Nothings" EP. The melody is something I would sing in the car along to the song, and decided to record it. It was just something fun and with Plini's blessing, I posted it online. Check it out! It never hurts to be inspired by something as good as this song. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/cascadeofcollapse/vocalized-and-feathered-tarred[/SC]


----------



## Metaguitarist (Jan 26, 2014)

Absolutely astounding....


----------



## oracles (Jan 26, 2014)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/230082-plini-appreciation.html


----------



## QuantumCybin (Jan 26, 2014)

Just had to add to the appreciation; absolutely love the Sweet Nothing's EP. It just warms your soul. Favorite moments are the second solo in the Opening track, dat bass riff from Away though, and when the heavy guitars come in near the end of the title track. It jus all falls into place marvelously through its 17 minutes of awesomeness. 

Lots of moments on the record where there's just so much power, either in a subtle way or in your face. Every song paints a vivid picture of emotion; it's impossible to deny how inspiring this is! Thanks Plini!!


----------



## oracles (Mar 11, 2014)

New track from Plini! Plini - "ATLAS" - YouTube


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 11, 2014)

I seriously love the artwork just as much as the music itself. Track is definitely different from what he's done so far, but it's awesome I think!


----------



## source field (Mar 11, 2014)

I like the new song a lot more than the previous stuff. It reminds me of early 90's Dream Theater & LTE meets Vai.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Mar 11, 2014)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I seriously love the artwork just as much as the music itself. Track is definitely different from what he's done so far, but it's awesome I think!



In case you didn't know, the artwork is done by an old SSO goer Alex Pryle (Prydogga). He's a really great guy and gosh his artwork nowadays is just next level!

As for the song, it's solid Plini. He just never lets you down and gets better every time he comes up with something.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (May 20, 2014)

Awesome playthrough of Atlas by the man himself:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vu30pc1acE0


----------



## Tizzer (May 20, 2014)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Awesome playthrough of Atlas by the man himself:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vu30pc1acE0



I like the casual lap playing  Seriously though, he's the man. I just recently sent him a message with some music I made and he was kind enough to listen and send me a reply. He even complimented my playing! (which I assume was just him being nice, because his playing is about 1000x better than mine). I'm glad this thread exists, he deserves more attention.


----------



## prh (May 21, 2014)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Awesome playthrough of Atlas by the man himself:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vu30pc1acE0



damn i don't even get to post my own links! its like a valet service 

thanks for that, and i hope whoever comes across the link will enjoy it too


----------



## Sebski (May 22, 2014)

Plini/prh: Dunno if you're gonna answer but what are your next plans? Are you gonna keep on working towards free EPs or a full length? I'm a big fan of your more recent kinda jazzy/prog EPs that you've been doing recently. I love the use of different instruments like you have been doing in Heart, for example, and the more tinkly synthy sounds that seem to be your trademark kinda thing, but if you could do a full length in a similar effort, that would be incredible.


----------



## prh (May 25, 2014)

Sebski said:


> Plini/prh: Dunno if you're gonna answer but what are your next plans? Are you gonna keep on working towards free EPs or a full length? I'm a big fan of your more recent kinda jazzy/prog EPs that you've been doing recently. I love the use of different instruments like you have been doing in Heart, for example, and the more tinkly synthy sounds that seem to be your trademark kinda thing, but if you could do a full length in a similar effort, that would be incredible.



i have to record and release the final EP in that trilogy, and after that im gonna tackle a full length. but i want it to be 100% real instruments (besides some synths i guess), and probably conceptual in some way, so it might take a while to put together haha. and my music will always be free with the option of donating / buying physical items


----------



## Sebski (Jun 1, 2014)

prh said:


> i have to record and release the final EP in that trilogy, and after that im gonna tackle a full length. but i want it to be 100% real instruments (besides some synths i guess), and probably conceptual in some way, so it might take a while to put together haha. and my music will always be free with the option of donating / buying physical items



Cheers for the reply mate! Wasn't actually aware the EPs were part of a trilogy. Looking forward to it!


----------



## The Hiryuu (Jun 1, 2014)

prh said:


> i have to record and release the final EP in that trilogy, and after that im gonna tackle a full length. but i want it to be 100% real instruments (besides some synths i guess), and probably conceptual in some way, so it might take a while to put together haha. and my music will always be free with the option of donating / buying physical items



Just out of curiosity, is there a reason you have separate downloads on mediafire instead of just doing a name-your-price through Bandcamp?


----------



## ONE (Jun 1, 2014)

The Hiryuu said:


> Just out of curiosity, is there a reason you have separate downloads on mediafire instead of just doing a name-your-price through Bandcamp?



I think it's because Bandcamp only let's you give 100 or so songs away for free until they force you to start charging. Also I think the Mediafire downloads are only on MP3 while the Bandcamp ones come in higher quality formats (maybe), so I guess a bit of incentive to buy it (again maybe).


----------



## The Hiryuu (Jun 2, 2014)

Ah, that sucks. Mediafire just seems like a sure way to get computer superAIDS lightning-fast.


----------



## jawbreaker (Jul 8, 2014)

GUISE! Does anybody have tabs for Selenium Forest? Or Opening? Or both albums


----------



## tmemike (Aug 6, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywlWkkNl19U&feature=youtube_gdata_player

If you haven't listened to Plini, you should, their music is jazzy and smooth but still techy!


----------



## spawnofthesith (Aug 6, 2014)

Definitely not jazz, but yes Plini Is amazing


----------



## Guthrielicious (Aug 6, 2014)

tmemike said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywlWkkNl19U&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> If you haven't listened to Plini, you should, their music is jazzy and smooth but still techy!



Plini is 1 guy. So yes, his music is amazing .


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Aug 6, 2014)

Hells yeah, he posts on this forum as well (although not too regularily anymore).

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/230082-plini-appreciation.html

Here's a thread about him.


----------



## JosephAOI (Aug 6, 2014)

Plini's a great dude and an absolutely incredible musician! Yeah, he's not on the forum too much anymore but you'll see him pop up every now and then


----------



## revivalmode (Aug 6, 2014)

tmemike said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywlWkkNl19U&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> If you haven't listened to Plini, you should, their music is jazzy and smooth but still techy!



You can't say "their music" because it's just one dude, hehe.


----------



## tmemike (Aug 6, 2014)

Had no idea it was just one guy, mad talent! definitely some of the better music i've heard in a while


----------



## tomsargent (Aug 6, 2014)

^^ I completely agree. Plini has a buddy with whom he occasionally collaborates with called Sithu Aye. Check him out too!


----------



## C2Aye (Aug 6, 2014)

Just came back from Australia and hung out with Plini loads while I was there. We'll hopefully be doing the sequel to our split after he finishes his third EP, whenever that may be! 

Cheers  (P.S. This picture was from when we met in Paris, not from Australia! )


----------



## Exiterrr (Aug 23, 2014)

C2Aye said:


> Just came back from Australia and hung out with Plini loads while I was there. We'll hopefully be doing the sequel to our split after he finishes his third EP, whenever that may be!
> 
> Cheers  (P.S. This picture was from when we met in Paris, not from Australia! )



Plini hangs look like fun! Love the Split guys. Rupture is one of the best compositions I've heard in a long while. Reminds me of Vai, in a good way.


----------



## tastehbacon (Dec 24, 2014)

My god... I'll take all of the tabs that exist pls


----------



## Mattykoda (Feb 8, 2015)

Here's the teaser for the new album which will be out March 11th! Some cool preorder stuff as well

Home / Plini Things


----------



## Skyblue (Feb 17, 2015)

Just ordered my Plini Trilogy Bundle


----------



## spilla (Mar 3, 2015)

There is a cool pack for Plini's song Ko Ki available for purchase. Go grab it and support him! It has the following in in it: 

- Ko Ki master Guitar Pro 6 file. You choose how to listen, view and play along with the song. Slow down, speed up, change pitch, the options are pretty endless with Guitar Pro.

- 2 separate digital PDF layouts for the main instruments on the track. One book displays the guitar and piano, and the other displays drum and bass

- HD .WAV file of the song (the way it was meant to be heard)

- 2 Main Axe FX ii tones used on the recording of the song. You get one lead patch and one clean patch. Dialed in by Plini himself, no less!
(firmware 17.00)

Plini - Ko Ki - Digital Single (Digital Guitar Books ) | Sheet Happens Publishing


----------



## Ramburger (Mar 6, 2015)

The End of Everything on the 11th  can't wait to receive the bundle.
Also made a video cover of Ko Ki with the Sheet Happens tabs, looking forward to getting the full thing when its done.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIpjyM71Vo8


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 7, 2015)

Apparently there's vocals/scatting on this EP, definitely interested in that! Can't wait for the 11th! Or 10th in the States


----------



## prh (Mar 8, 2015)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Apparently there's vocals/scatting on this EP, definitely interested in that! Can't wait for the 11th! Or 10th in the States



to be fair, it's fairly hidden and i reckon most people won't even notice it on the first listen


----------



## spilla (Mar 8, 2015)

Woot! My Tshirt arrived today + bonus sticker, thanks Plini! And only two days until "The End Of Everything" is released  Life is good!


----------



## liamh (Mar 8, 2015)

Gotta say I'm pumped about some new Plini


----------



## Skyblue (Mar 9, 2015)

spilla said:


> Woot! My Tshirt arrived today + bonus sticker, thanks Plini! And only two days until "The End Of Everything" is released  Life is good!



Gahhh, can't wait for mine to get here already!


----------



## KBSmusic (Mar 9, 2015)

Big fan of Plini and Sithu Aye here!


----------



## prh (Mar 10, 2015)

boys and girls,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeQ5Nd3I3YI

hope you dig!!!!!!!!


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 10, 2015)

14:00 - Theeeeeeme!

It's a pity that the store is paypal only or I would have snatched a physical of the special edition.


----------



## spilla (Mar 10, 2015)

Love it.. now just need to get the play count up!


----------



## Lungo (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm a fan of Ola Englund on Facebook and he posted a link to Plini's new recordings so I went and had a listen. That was three hours ago. I've sat here and listened to everything on his bandcamp page. Some of it two or three times. I love it and want to get this stuff into my iTunes. My question is: I want to support Plini, so would he benefit more from me making purchases from bandcamp or iTunes? Does it matter?

I'm new to ss.org and most the music you guys probably grew up on. I've been a rock/metal guitar player since the 80's and all this new stuff is giving me a shot in the arm and a whole new love for guitar playing. I feel like a newbie all over again. Listening to new stuff is so refreshing.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Mar 10, 2015)

Lungo said:


> I'm a fan of Ola Englund on Facebook and he posted a link to Plini's new recordings so I went and had a listen. That was three hours ago. I've sat here and listened to everything on his bandcamp page. Some of it two or three times. I love it and want to get this stuff into my iTunes. My question is: I want to support Plini, so would he benefit more from me making purchases from bandcamp or iTunes? Does it matter?
> 
> I'm new to ss.org and most the music you guys probably grew up on. I've been a rock/metal guitar player since the 80's and all this new stuff is giving me a shot in the arm and a whole new love for guitar playing. I feel like a newbie all over again. Listening to new stuff is so refreshing.



Go with Bandcamp. I personally have a been a huge fan of his for a couple years and so I threw him a bunch of extra bones when I bought the End of Everything today cause the man deserves it for all the great music over the years that I've enjoyed.

Plini, love the new EP man, fantastic. Listened through three times this morning and am now listening to the whole trilogy straight through. Such good music.

What timestamps are Chris and Jakub's solos at? Just epic intro and outro on the new EP. Awesome!


----------



## TeeBag (Mar 10, 2015)

The new EP is awesome brah. The live drums are a great addition. I am looking forward to a full length from you!


----------



## Masoo2 (Mar 10, 2015)

For anyone wondering the vocals come in at 2:10 in the first track.


----------



## Mattykoda (Mar 10, 2015)

Damn I dont want wombat astronaut to end. Really I dont want any of the songs to but that one really got me and paper moon is such a great closer when you put it in the trilogy perspective. If listening to all three albums from start to beginning its a perfect end track. Damn good job Plini!


----------



## Alice AKW (Mar 11, 2015)

So I just started this, and am immediately given chills by a reprise of one of my favorite parts from one of my favorite Plini songs.

This is gona be good.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Mar 11, 2015)

Alice AKW said:


> So I just started this, and am immediately given chills by a reprise of one of my favorite parts from one of my favorite Plini songs.
> 
> This is gona be good.



You're gonna love it. The whole album is a reprise lol.


----------



## Alice AKW (Mar 11, 2015)

i've listened to it a few times. I ADORE finding little references and motifs. It's like an easter egg hunt.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Mar 11, 2015)

Alice AKW said:


> eater egg



Your typographic error made me think of an egg shaped pac man...

...

didn't have anything to add to the conversation, sorry.


----------



## Alice AKW (Mar 11, 2015)

You haven't met me. I am the QUEEN of typos.


----------



## Sebski (Mar 11, 2015)

The first release I've heard in a long time to exceed my own expectations. 

Wombat Astronaut is incredible, and I wish it lasted longer. I was a bit disappointed that the music felt like it was building up to a climax but then it just ended. Although I guess Paper Moon makes up for that as being the grand finale.

Also, Minneman's drumming is sick.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Mar 12, 2015)

Sebski said:


> Also, Minneman's drumming is sick.



The addition of a real drummer made a huge impact. Not that anything prior was bad, but Marco is just awesome on these tracks.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 12, 2015)

The writing of a real drummer definitely did add a sweet dynamic to it. But that's not what impressed me the most, it's the fact that the last two releases had programmed drums on them and they sound just as awesome to me.

Gives me some hope whenever I start programming my own drums that I can take the time and have something really nice come out as a result.


----------



## Opion (Mar 12, 2015)

This album sonically just sounds so rich and complete. I really really like the last two records, but this just feels and sounds so thick and real. Still digesting it, but really enjoy it. The guest solos are great as well!


----------



## prh (Mar 12, 2015)

thanks dudes! glad youre digging  marco definitely smashed the fvck out of it, and the funny thing is he only spent a few hours on each track from learning to recording... and i thought some of it was gonna be challenging


----------



## The Hiryuu (Mar 13, 2015)

prh said:


> thanks dudes! glad youre digging  marco definitely smashed the fvck out of it, and the funny thing is he only spent a few hours on each track from learning to recording... and i thought some of it was gonna be challenging



I'm sure it would've been challenging for a human. But not Marco.


----------



## Ramburger (Mar 13, 2015)

I get chills every time I listen to the build up + solo around the 5:00 mark of Paper Moon. Is this the solo by Jakub Zytecki? It gives off a different vibe than the others. Also props for all the callbacks, and the Heart clicks at the end(or should I say the beginning?).


----------



## prh (Mar 13, 2015)

Ramburger said:


> I get chills every time I listen to the build up + solo around the 5:00 mark of Paper Moon. Is this the solo by Jakub Zytecki? It gives off a different vibe than the others. Also props for all the callbacks, and the Heart clicks at the end(or should I say the beginning?).



yup that's him! pure taste, loveeeee that solo


----------



## eggzoomin (Mar 14, 2015)

Loved this guy ever since I heard "Other Things." Seriously considering going to UKTechFest this summer just for him and The Contortionist.


----------



## eggzoomin (Mar 14, 2015)

Lungo said:


> I'm a fan of Ola Englund on Facebook and he posted a link to Plini's new recordings so I went and had a listen. That was three hours ago. I've sat here and listened to everything on his bandcamp page. Some of it two or three times. I love it and want to get this stuff into my iTunes. My question is: I want to support Plini, so would he benefit more from me making purchases from bandcamp or iTunes? Does it matter?
> 
> I'm new to ss.org and most the music you guys probably grew up on. I've been a rock/metal guitar player since the 80's and all this new stuff is giving me a shot in the arm and a whole new love for guitar playing. I feel like a newbie all over again. Listening to new stuff is so refreshing.



Everyone should know the difference between Bandcamp and Itunes, IMO - they're both 85/15 splits... except Bandcamp gives the 85% to the artist. Itunes gives them the 15%. Bandcamp does change once artists gross over $5000 in a year though... then it's 90/10 in favour of the artist. Great company. No DRM and lossless files too. I love Bandcamp.


----------



## pacodevai (Mar 15, 2015)

I found Plini like not even a week ago and shortly after found The Helix Nebula. They have both been on infinite repeat. Also reinvigorated my desire to play my guitars. WHY DID IT TAKE ME SO LONG TO FIND THIS AMAZING MUSIC??!?!?!? I'm sure there are more that I have not heard yet. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rational Gaze (Mar 17, 2015)

Plini has pretty much reinvigorated my excitement for the future of music. Not in a hyperbolic sense either. The dude just breathes and lives his art. It is fantastic to be privy to that. This third solo record is a wonderful culmination of his progression towards, well, total brilliance. I can only imagine where his output will be ten years from now. It is staggering to think about. Also, not only is he viciously talented, he is a really chill, positive, selfless human being. His humanitarian efforts, as well as his endless approachibility to up and coming artists really separates him. Wonderful thing is, we all get to partake in his growth as an artist. I for one am absolutely stoked for the future. You're the man dude.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 17, 2015)

^^^


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Mar 17, 2015)

I think I must give a good listen to this thingy


----------



## kamello (Mar 17, 2015)

pacodevai said:


> I found Plini like not even a week ago and shortly after found The Helix Nebula. They have both been on infinite repeat. Also reinvigorated my desire to play my guitars. WHY DID IT TAKE ME SO LONG TO FIND THIS AMAZING MUSIC??!?!?!? I'm sure there are more that I have not heard yet. Any suggestions?



David Maxim Micic, Sithu Aye, Jakub Zytecki (from Disperse), CHON, Skyharbor


----------



## tomsargent (Mar 18, 2015)

Just learned from Plini's facebook page that Troy Wright will be playing drums for Plini's live shows. Never have I ever wanted to see a live show so bad!


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 18, 2015)

God damn, no way i'm missing UKTF now.


----------



## pacodevai (Mar 18, 2015)

kamello said:


> David Maxim Micic, Sithu Aye, Jakub Zytecki (from Disperse), CHON, Skyharbor



Sithu Aye, CHON and Skyharbor are already on the playlist. Definitely going to listen to David Maxim Micic and Jakub Zytecki. Thanks


----------



## The Hiryuu (Mar 18, 2015)

The Bilo albums are mindblowingly good.


----------



## prh (Mar 18, 2015)

jonajon91 said:


> God damn, no way i'm missing UKTF now.



just to clarify, troy's gonna be on all my aussie shows and japan, and hopefully whatever else comes up, but we're not sure about the UK yet - it's crazy expensive flying there from aus, especially when you have to take time OFF work to do it... haha

good news is, will hopefully have one of UK's finest for that gig, if his band's schedule permits


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 19, 2015)

Read on the reddit AMA that Plini did a few days ago about a possible collaboration with CHON? I'm quite interested in that


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 20, 2015)

^ got a link for that?


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 20, 2015)

jonajon91 said:


> ^ got a link for that?



Google "Plini reddit AMA" and read through the whole thing, someone asked him about collaborations with artists. The split EP he did with Sithu Aye gets mentioned and then someone asked about doing something with other artists, to which Plini dropped a hint about CHON.


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 21, 2015)

Okay i'm just putting this out there since I can't remember who did it, but screw the guy that put vocals over Tarred and Feathered, it's really good and I can't listen to the original without your melody in my head for at least the first few bars.


----------



## DXL (Mar 21, 2015)

jonajon91 said:


> Okay i'm just putting this out there since I can't remember who did it, but screw the guy that put vocals over Tarred and Feathered, it's really good and I can't listen to the original without your melody in my head for at least the first few bars.



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...l-covers-arrangements-instrumental-songs.html


----------



## prh (Apr 21, 2015)

went over to my buddy's studio the other day and had him make me a guitar strap and made a music vid out of it, hope you guys like it!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 22, 2015)

Awesome! 

And it's great to see you go the distance with your music. Knock em dead!


----------



## Robert_Rayvid (Apr 22, 2015)

He's a real super talented person! i really love his music!


----------



## spilla (May 1, 2015)

Was thinking today: 

Though i love The End of Everything... and the drumming on it, Marco really did a great job. I kinda miss Plini's drumming. Would love to hear a remix/release of those songs with the programmed tracks Plini had lined up for it.

That is all?!


----------



## prh (May 1, 2015)

spilla said:


> Was thinking today:
> 
> Though i love The End of Everything... and the drumming on it, Marco really did a great job. I kinda miss Plini's drumming. Would love to hear a remix/release of those songs with the programmed tracks Plini had lined up for it.
> 
> That is all?!



if you're still interested in like ten years maybe i could do a rerelease with that kinda thing haha. for what it's worth though, his drumming on the first two tracks is pretty close to what i had programmed (just nicer), and my programming on Paper Moon was really bland cos i knew he'd come and demolish it haha.

and i suppose this is as good a place as anything to invite anyone in or around Sydney to come to my first gig! should be a good one, great line up and so far from rehearsals the band are killin it!


----------



## Alice AKW (May 1, 2015)

Ugh, the day after my birthday.

Why must you be on another continent?


----------



## littleredguitars2 (May 1, 2015)

Plini is amazing. And i actually know how to pronounce plini now lol


----------



## spilla (May 1, 2015)

prh said:


> if you're still interested in like ten years maybe i could do a rerelease with that kinda thing haha. for what it's worth though, his drumming on the first two tracks is pretty close to what i had programmed (just nicer), and my programming on Paper Moon was really bland cos i knew he'd come and demolish it haha.
> 
> and i suppose this is as good a place as anything to invite anyone in or around Sydney to come to my first gig! should be a good one, great line up and so far from rehearsals the band are killin it!



Haha! 

<-- Sets event in Iphone calendar to remind Plini in 10 years time!


Ill be coming down to your show... really cant wait! Will you be selling any merch... like shirts/hoodies with the show date on them? That would be cool.


----------



## C2Aye (May 30, 2015)

Here's Plini playing Paper Moon live from his first ever gig. Keen to catch this at Tech Fest 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbKkLqKLmao


----------



## bzhan1 (May 30, 2015)

Just found out about this dude, top of the playlist. How do these youtube guys have such good production? Sounds as good as any professional album


----------



## patdavidmusic (May 30, 2015)

bzhan1 said:


> Just found out about this dude, top of the playlist. How do these youtube guys have such good production? Sounds as good as any professional album



Completely agree mate, the quality is so very good


----------



## Mattykoda (May 30, 2015)

Edit: Nevermind I didn't even see the video was already posted


----------



## jonajon91 (May 30, 2015)

Just a _little_ late to the party there buddy.


----------



## spilla (May 31, 2015)

Concert was wicked, Plini and co sounded great! Bought a signed tshirt and cd with all three albums on it. Plini's a really chill dude, looked right at home on stage! The Helix Nebula and Glass Ocean were also really good. Great night, glad I was able to make it down.


----------



## Mattykoda (May 31, 2015)

Some more footage with away and sweet nothings


----------



## DXL (May 31, 2015)

^How long were they playing Away that the other guitarist had time to grow a beard?


----------



## sezna (Dec 15, 2015)

I couldn't find one..so I'm starting one now in anticipation of the hype he has been building up. All these tours and new riffs on social media...

Also, I wanted to ask, has anyone seen them live with Ne Obliviscaris? That seems like one crazy good show, but I can't find anyone who saw it!


----------



## QuantumCybin (Dec 15, 2015)

I wish I could see him and Sithu play live. Both awesome artists. I first heard Plini when he came out his Sweet Nothings EP and I was hooked instantly. Not only is he an inspiring guitarist, he's a kickass songwriter.


----------



## sezna (Dec 15, 2015)

He truly is. To think that those first two albums were purely, 100%, one person...it is a little crazy. All of the parts just fit so well, with amazing flow.

I really do wish they would visit the states.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Dec 15, 2015)

Made even more awesome he has his master's degree in architecture (or something similar to that). He got the idea for the song Ko Ki while he was in Vietnam doing his graduate project I think.

Oh, and he's pretty damn young. I think he's 22 or 23.


----------



## jackfiltraition (Dec 16, 2015)

Got to see him live along with The Helix Nebula (AMAZING) at a fairly intimate venue a few months back... pretty good. Prettaaaayyy, prettaaaaaaaay, prettaaaaaay... pretty good.


----------



## spilla (Dec 16, 2015)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/230082-plini-appreciation.html


----------



## sezna (Dec 16, 2015)

QuantumCybin said:


> Made even more awesome he has his master's degree in architecture (or something similar to that). He got the idea for the song Ko Ki while he was in Vietnam doing his graduate project I think.
> 
> Oh, and he's pretty damn young. I think he's 22 or 23.



Haha I remember seeing something funny in the youtube comments after he released his second album. something like: 

"plini, ever gonna play live?" plini: "let me finish my degree first!"

degrees and music making are hard


----------



## comatong (Dec 16, 2015)

the idea for the song Ko Ki while he was in Vietnam doing his graduate project I think.


----------



## Jaek-Chi (Dec 21, 2015)

Saw Plini a few weeks ago play here in Perth, and met him. Had a dislocated shoulder up in a sling, but had to go no matter what! Super nice guy, and incredible guitarist. Guy is an absolute champ.


----------



## sezna (Dec 22, 2015)

Jaek-Chi said:


> Saw Plini a few weeks ago play here in Perth, and met him. Had a dislocated shoulder up in a sling, but had to go no matter what! Super nice guy, and incredible guitarist. Guy is an absolute champ.



I must ask - right or left arm? It seems that the left arm would be the better one to dislocate (if there is a better one), for the sake of guitar playing...


----------



## Jaek-Chi (Dec 22, 2015)

sezna said:


> I must ask - right or left arm? It seems that the left arm would be the better one to dislocate (if there is a better one), for the sake of guitar playing...



Haha right arm unfortunately mate. Only just been able to have a bit of a wangle and try out my new ENGL Savage recently. Slowly getting there


----------



## Mattykoda (Feb 4, 2016)

Every Piece Matters | Plini
So much goodness


----------



## DXL (Feb 4, 2016)

Mattykoda said:


> Every Piece Matters | Plini
> So much goodness



I love this so much, especially the vocal part towards the end.


----------



## Cnev (Feb 4, 2016)

What a beautiful song.


----------



## Guamskyy (Feb 5, 2016)

Definitely is a great song. I'm extremely honored to be one of those voices in the cyber choir


----------



## littleredguitars2 (Feb 5, 2016)

love the new song! he is absolutely incredible. i bought the masterclass tickets for his upcoming boston show. i really cannot wait.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Feb 5, 2016)

Please play this new one when you come to NY, Plini.


----------



## Mattykoda (Apr 1, 2016)

Some nice improve from the Chicago show


----------



## coreysMonster (Apr 18, 2016)

Saw Plini last night in Houston. Pretty freaking amazing, and it was crazy how professional him and his band are. The first two in the lineup were pretty amateurish, but Plini and friends were like seasoned pros. Killer show. Unfortunately couldn't stay for Intervals because of work (which was cancelled, thanks floods!).


----------



## Mattykoda (Apr 18, 2016)

Yeah I did the masterclass in Reno and it was awesome getting to sit back and talk about playing and writing with Plini and Aaron. Met Plini while he was getting down on some breakfast and had his mouth full  Both of them though were really knowledgeable and passionate about their craft, definitely worth the 80 bills.

The show was awesome but I was really bummed it wasn't sold out and they dealt with technical problems from sound check till the end of the show. Reno just has crap venues and the demographics aren't really there for this type of goodness. I know it was Intervals tour but Plini if you read this look into Sacramento or San Francisco next time you come back to the states, ace of spades is a great venue and both have a higher population.


----------



## Mattykoda (Jul 18, 2016)

New song and album out August 26th 








*Handmade Cities Tracklisting:*
1. Electric Sunrise 
2. Handmade Cities
3. Inhale
4. Every Piece Matters
5. Pastures
6. Here We Are, Again
7. Cascade


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jul 18, 2016)

As usual, awesome song by Plini!


----------



## QuantumCybin (Jul 18, 2016)

I can't remember the name of the guy who does his album artwork, but I love it. So cool.


----------



## DXL (Jul 18, 2016)

QuantumCybin said:


> I can't remember the name of the guy who does his album artwork, but I love it. So cool.



This one was done by Alex Pryle, I don't know about the rest though.


----------



## Masoo2 (Jul 18, 2016)

Yeah, that's the guy that has did Plini's previous album artworks.

He also did some stuff for Oceill and (I think) Polaris


----------



## QuantumCybin (Jul 18, 2016)

Yeah I just opened the pdf from the end of everything and alex pryle is the man. Awesome stuff.


----------



## coreysMonster (Jul 19, 2016)

I wonder what Plini's real name is. Not that it matters, just curious.

I'm certainly not planning to create a voodoo doll to sap his musical skills from with magic, that's just ridiculous hahahaha.

Can't wait for the new album!


----------



## JohnTanner (Jul 20, 2016)

His latest release is great. Can't wait for that album..

Also, I dont have the article link, but I saw somewhere that Steve Vai is giving Plini all sorts of praise which is very cool. Couldnt imagine the feeling of having a guitar legend comment on my work saying how much he loves it. friggin crazy


----------



## QuantumCybin (Jul 20, 2016)

coreysMonster said:


> I wonder what Plini's real name is. Not that it matters, just curious.
> 
> I'm certainly not planning to create a voodoo doll to sap his musical skills from with magic, that's just ridiculous hahahaha.
> 
> Can't wait for the new album!



Plini IS his real name


----------



## coreysMonster (Jul 21, 2016)

Just Plini? Not Plinio Fernandez or something, just Plini?


----------



## QuantumCybin (Jul 21, 2016)

I think his last name starts with an R or something. But yeah Plini is his real first name. I thought that same thing about Sithu Aye but nope that's his real name too haha


----------



## C2Aye (Jul 23, 2016)

His full name is Plini Roessler-Holgate or something like that, can't remember the spelling. I remember not pronouncing it right for ages though.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Jul 23, 2016)

Speaketh of him, and he shall appear


----------



## Jinogalpa (Jul 25, 2016)

saw Plini last saturday in Aschaffenburg/Germany with Intervals and main act Animals as Leaders.

Such a great show, small venue but huuuge Sound. it was so awesome. even shook hands with Plini and bought a t-shirt from him. so cool


----------



## Mattykoda (Aug 25, 2016)

New album is out today
Bandcamp link
https://plini.bandcamp.com/album/handmade-cities


----------



## littleredguitars2 (Aug 25, 2016)

so the albums officially available. i'm floored. his most impressive release to date in so many ways. 

- no holding back with his lead work
- fresh new ideas. i've never heard anything like this.
- incredible production
- bass and drums are beyond good. his 100% plini work was wonderful but simon and troy bring this stuff to a new level

need i go on? i didnt think i could be more impressed than i already way. i ....in love this guy. how a 24 year old have any business being this talented is beyond my comprehension.

check it out. immediately.


----------



## Cnev (Aug 25, 2016)

Amazing album. Might just be my favorite thing he's put out.


----------



## rifft (Aug 25, 2016)

Just ordered the physical CD/shirt  Anyone know if it comes with some sort of download code? Looks like they won't ship till late September


----------



## littleredguitars2 (Aug 25, 2016)

rifft said:


> Just ordered the physical CD/shirt  Anyone know if it comes with some sort of download code? Looks like they won't ship till late September



i ordered a cd shirt bundle too and i dont believe it does come with a download code. you'd think it would but oh well. probably just something he overlooked.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Aug 25, 2016)

This is a very good album and my first impression was strongly positive. Highlights for me are tracks 1, 4, and 7. It's hard to tell whether I'll end up liking it more or less than his EP Trilogy, which was already fantastic. I need to let it grow on me to be sure.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Aug 26, 2016)

just bought it, only listened to a few so far, will give it the full isten at work tomorrow.

So far, its damn good though.


----------



## blacai (Aug 26, 2016)

I bought it. Saw them with AAL and intervals... Fresh air.


----------



## Casper777 (Aug 26, 2016)

Just ordered the "Handmade cities* bundle #2! 

Now heading to spotify to listen to the album, while waiting for the physical CD!!


----------



## Casper777 (Aug 26, 2016)

OMG! this is a hell of a good album!!!


----------



## Opion (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm just stoked that he re-used an old Halcyon song (Pastures) - such a great album that I think not a lot of fans of his know about! Also, his vibrato work is so expressive and fluid it makes me want to get back into learning whammy bar tricks! You can really hear his Vai influence on this album.


----------



## JohnTanner (Aug 26, 2016)

So far the album is amazing. cant wait to give it a full listen.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Aug 26, 2016)

One listen and I love it. Excellent album. I'm definitely catching him, Intervals, and AAL when they come to the burgh in December!


----------



## AuroraTide (Aug 26, 2016)

Can't wait to see him and Intervals this week! Did either band have tour exclusive merch on their latest tour?


----------



## wakjob (Aug 27, 2016)

Just bought the new CD. Can't wait.

I'm not listening to any of the vids he posted on YT, even they're all over my suggestion box. I wanna wait for the CD to get here and go for a nice car ride in the hills with a coffee.


----------



## J_Mac (Aug 27, 2016)

+1, album is superb. Bit heavier than previous stuff in places. And definitely more dynamic musically. 

Plintervals & AAL gig in Newcastle, UK was ace. 

Quote of the night from Tosin: "You guys like Plini? You guys like Intervals? You guys like Plintervals?" Lmao. (Aaron Marshall plays rhythm for Plini, and vice versa for Intervals. Simon Grove also plays bass for both bands.)


----------



## AmoryB (Aug 28, 2016)

Bought tickets for the Las Vegas show, I can't begin to describe how excited I am to see Plini live. I've had the chance/tickets to see Animals as Leaders twice but left because they never interested me up until recently, looking forward to that too!


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Aug 30, 2016)

Electric Sunrise has grown into one of my favorite Plini songs _ever._ 13/8 so good


----------



## thedonal (Aug 31, 2016)

I recently discovered Plini's during a trip down a YouTube wormhole (!). Absolutely love the music. Am seriously considering the 9 album download bundle from Bandcamp...


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Aug 31, 2016)

thedonal said:


> I recently discovered Plini's during a trip down a YouTube wormhole (!). Absolutely love the music. Am seriously considering the 9 album download bundle from Bandcamp...



Do it! All his stuff is ace!


----------



## Doub13 (Aug 31, 2016)

Have you heard Sithu Aye? He is also good, and the stuff the two of them do together is really really good.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Aug 31, 2016)

Album is amazing, Cascade is my favorite but the whole album doesn't have a bad song on it.


----------



## thedonal (Aug 31, 2016)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Do it! All his stuff is ace!



Done and downloaded. Looking forward to discovering it all.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Sep 1, 2016)

thedonal said:


> Done and downloaded. Looking forward to discovering it all.



 Atlas and Cloudburst are still 2 of my favorite songs of his but really there aren't any bad tunes at all. Just FYI, tracks 3 & 4 on "I" are actually Sithu. Tracks 1 & 2 are Plini on that album.


----------



## thedonal (Sep 1, 2016)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Atlas and Cloudburst are still 2 of my favorite songs of his but really there aren't any bad tunes at all. Just FYI, tracks 3 & 4 on "I" are actually Sithu. Tracks 1 & 2 are Plini on that album.



Cheers.

Thoroughly enjoying it all so far. 

I think. Of the even relatively few modern progressive acts I've started getting into, Plini has the most heart. There's real joy and humour in it, whereas I find others a bit more cerebral. That is still good, but Plini is definitely lighting my fire!


----------



## wakjob (Sep 13, 2016)

My new Plini CD was in my mailbox after work today.

On my third listen through, and all I can say is goddam. Great job guys.


----------



## Jaek-Chi (Sep 16, 2016)

Can we all just take a moment to soak in the brilliance that is the solo in Pastures. Makes me weak at the knees!


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Nov 29, 2016)

Bumping this back up just to say, I devoured Halcyon years ago and have somehow missed out on everything he's done since. TAPDANCING CHRIST, Trilogy and HC are both unbelievable. It's like really enjoying Super Mario Brothers and finding out 30 years later that they made "some more"


----------



## Opion (Dec 2, 2016)

glassmoon0fo said:


> Bumping this back up just to say, I devoured Halcyon years ago and have somehow missed out on everything he's done since. TAPDANCING CHRIST, Trilogy and HC are both unbelievable. It's like really enjoying Super Mario Brothers and finding out 30 years later that they made "some more"



Haha I too loved Halcyon when I first heard it! Then when I caught on to Plini I was like "Hmm they sound oddly similar..." until I realized it was him also. Pretty awesome, too, that he redid the song Pastures from that album for the new Plini. Just wish he would do Firefly


----------



## coreysMonster (Aug 25, 2017)

@prh any idea about the Texas shows status with the hurricane rolling in? Or anybody else, for that matter.


----------



## Dredg (Aug 25, 2017)

coreysMonster said:


> @prh any idea about the Texas shows status with the hurricane rolling in? Or anybody else, for that matter.



Hell if I know, but I'll be at the Austin show if they make it there.


----------



## sezna (Aug 27, 2017)

looks like they made it.


----------



## Dredg (Aug 27, 2017)

Indeed they did! Was a killer show!


----------

